# Can you purchase wild turkeys?



## mossyhorns (Apr 8, 2007)

Due to the low population of turkeys on our place, we were thinking of buying and releasing some wild turkeys. Does anyone know anywhere that we could look to purchase some wild turkeys?


----------



## Gadget (Apr 8, 2007)

From what I've heard the only way to do it(Successfully) is to trap adult wild Turkey and relocate them to your property. Not sure but I believe that only the DNR can do this.


----------



## GobbleAndGrunt78 (Apr 8, 2007)

Contact the NWTF. They do releases, so maybe they could help or supply info. http://nwtf.org/


----------



## rustvyper (Apr 8, 2007)

I dunno about here but in NC it's illegal to release turkeys. However, if its legal you can get 'em from Murray McMurray hatchery.


----------



## deerman1 (Apr 11, 2007)

this should answer your question.

27-1-29.  Sale or purchase of game 
  Except as otherwise specifically provided, it shall be unlawful for any person in this state to sell or to purchase any game species or parts thereof, provided that authorized personnel of the department and of any federal agency may buy or sell such game species or parts thereof for the sole purpose of obtaining evidence of violations of the wildlife laws and regulations.


27-2-14.  Liberation-of-wildlife and liberation-of-domestic fish permits 
   It shall be unlawful for any person to liberate any wildlife within this state or to liberate domestic fish except into private ponds except under permit from the department; provided, however, that pen raised quail may be released for purposes of training pointing, flushing, and retrieving dogs.

 27-2-11.  Game-holding permits 
It shall be unlawful for any person to hold or possess any game animal or game bird for the purpose of propagation or to hold such animal or bird as a pet without first obtaining a valid game-holding permit as provided in Code Section 27-2-23. The department may grant such a permit when, in its discretion, it determines that the issuance of the permit is in the best interest of the game animal or game bird and in the best interest of the wildlife and the citizens of this state. If such a permit is issued, the department shall prescribe the term for each permit and may impose conditions as it determines necessary. Any game animal or game bird held under such permit may not be sold by the holder but must be retained, consumed, or disposed of without charge, in accordance with this title, provided that holders of valid commercial shooting preserve licenses may charge a fee to users of such preserves who take or attempt to take such species. Nothing in this Code section shall be construed to authorize the holding or possession of the progeny of any game bird or game animal under the permit under which a parent is held or possessed, unless specifically so stated on the game-holding permit.


----------



## Son (Apr 11, 2007)

*Can you*

Do a search on turkeys and you'll see. They've got all kinds for sale, including the wild variety.
I never knew they had so many varieties until I started seeing all different kinds in a fowl hobbiest pastures in Mayhaw Ga. So I looked em up and found he had some Spanish Blacks and/or Blue Slate turkeys. Some mixed wild/tame and Royal Palms. Man, talk about a different kind of grand slam, one could be had in Mayhaw. I remember the fellow hatched some wild birds from some eggs he ordered a few years ago. Said he had to turn em loose because they were not doing well in captivity.
Makes me wonder is that's why we've seen a white gobbler in our woods. Not to mention all the color mutations that's beginning to show up. Lately I've noticed wild turkeys being drawn to his pasture to feed with his tame birds that run loose. That alone has been keeping some good gobblers out of our woods.


----------

